

Ask HN: What tools or frameworks needed to make a Pocket Trains Style App - buraksarica

The game is here : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;pocket-trains&#x2F;id635931971?mt=8&amp;ign-mpt=uo%3D4
I am not talking about the pixel art style. Just the game style. (tycoon style i guess)
======
edwardg
Chris Sawyer wrote Rollercoaster Tycoon in Assembly
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RollerCoaster_Tycoon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RollerCoaster_Tycoon)).
I don't think even he would recommend this though...

------
mscottmcbee
If you're looking for an engine for mobile games, checkout Unity3D and Corona

